# 5 gallon planted



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

My nieces birthday is coming up and she wants small fish tank. As I am the fish lover of the family that "idea" was bestowed upon me. I have a five gallon tank that I used to keep my feeders in, as I do not used feeders anymore I am going to be giving it to her setup and cycled for her birthday. I want to do some low light plants but Im wondering what type of lighting would be adequate. Right now it just has a small 10w 5100k screw in type bulb, but the fixture is rated up to 25w. Is this hood going to work or should I look into getting a different fixture? Or just a different bulb? Im also wondering what type of occupants would work in this tank. I was thinking an otto and a few tetras. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*They sell a 13w CFL bulb 6500k color at lowes. You should get that cause its closer to 6700k which plants need and 13w I would think is good for a 10 gallon low light tank. Plus the 4 bulbs is only 7 bucks all together . 

Otos and Tetras sounds good.*


----------

